# Frage zu den Personen die auf Gamescom gehen.



## T3Y35 (16. April 2012)

Hi,
also ich hab eine kleine frage zu den Personen die auf Gamescom gehen,
ich will die Gamescom besuchen.

Also meine frage ist ob noch jemand auser mir die Gamescom besuchen will ?
Mann könnte eine Gruppe machen und dann zb. zu 4-iert in die Gamescom fahren.

Hab nur Angst dass ich mich verlaufe ;p

danke voraus 

GamesCom Infos:
[Link]


----------



## Hansvonwurst (17. April 2012)

Wir machen i.d.R. Samstag Mittag ein kleines Treffen auf der Gamescom.
Ansonsten ist für mich die GC Pflicht, ich muss nur noch entscheiden, an welchen Tagen ich gehe(Vorlesungsfreie Zeit ist toll)...
Verlaufen wirst du dich schon nicht.


----------



## T3Y35 (17. April 2012)

Und wann und wo findet die GamesCom statt ?
Und brauche ich Geld fur den eintritt ?

@ Edit
oh mannn !!!!
Ausweis einpacken und mit nach Köln nehmen.
3 monate und dann bekomme ich ein rotes Armband ;D


----------



## TerrorTomato (12. Mai 2012)

T3Y35 schrieb:


> Ausweis einpacken und mit nach Köln nehmen.
> 3 monate und dann bekomme ich ein rotes Armband ;D


 

Mit ein Bisschen Glück ist einer der Armbändchenverteiler so nett und gibt dir dennoch ein rotes. Ansonsten machst du es wieder ab und suchst dir den nächsten


----------

